# car wash mat/water containment



## cluelesscleaner (Dec 11, 2012)

hi, i was thinking about the problem you can get when washing cars and the water runs into the drain and you get problems with the water people in your area, does anybody use a washmat? i was looking at one and found out it costs 1300+vat, that sounds a bit rediculous to me i dont see how you couldent make your own for a lot cheaper than that what do you guys think?


----------



## F2 Ed (Nov 6, 2006)

Its actually illegal to wash cars for a business & let the waste water go down a normal drain. It has to go down a foul drain.

A mat keeps you legal


----------



## cluelesscleaner (Dec 11, 2012)

F2 Ed said:


> Its actually illegal to wash cars for a business & let the waste water go down a normal drain. It has to go down a foul drain.
> 
> A mat keeps you legal


yes actualy the reason i asked that question because i was at a meeting with a business advisor talking about starting a car valeting company and she said to me about the water board (northern ireland) complaining to a company she use to work for because one of the employees was washing his car and the water was going into the storm drain and thats highly illigal apperently and it carrys a fine even! so if i want to go ligit without any problems i need a mat but i know a company in northern ireland that make industrial pvc cover like the ones you see on hgv curtainsiders, they could custom make a mat with openings that i can insert foam tubes or somthing..... wel thats my thinking anyway il email and find out how much it will cost me


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

The only thing I don't under stand is what do you do with the water after if your mobile


----------



## cluelesscleaner (Dec 11, 2012)

Hasan1 said:


> The only thing I don't under stand is what do you do with the water after if your mobile


a water pump that costs 120 quid and a separate water tank to contain the water so you can dump it later, its against the law to let the water contaminate other water so this is the only thing i can think that will work, wish there was another way to get around this, im wondering how other mobile valeters get around this problem!?


----------



## F2 Ed (Nov 6, 2006)

Hasan1 said:


> The only thing I don't under stand is what do you do with the water after if your mobile


wet vac it up & pour it down a foul drain or toilet :thumb:

I've seen a how to make your own online somewhere. Worth searching for


----------



## cluelesscleaner (Dec 11, 2012)

F2 Ed said:


> wet vac it up & pour it down a foul drain or toilet :thumb:
> 
> I've seen a how to make your own online somewhere. Worth searching for


will a wet vac suck that amount of water up tho lol?


----------



## F2 Ed (Nov 6, 2006)

It won't hold that much water (i'd estimate up to 50l worth)

but i don't see why it can't suck that much, being emptied as you go. I could be wrong as i've not tried it


----------



## cluelesscleaner (Dec 11, 2012)

F2 Ed said:


> It won't hold that much water (i'd estimate up to 50l worth)
> 
> but i don't see why it can't suck that much, being emptied as you go. I could be wrong as i've not tried it


i wouldnt think so i reakon it would naker the wet vac


----------



## Fac (Mar 31, 2012)

......


----------



## cluelesscleaner (Dec 11, 2012)

Fac said:


> Get a damp proof membrane, some gaffer tape to make upright corners.
> A bilge pump off flea bay for a score + a motorbike battery.
> A small holding tank to pump it into
> All in ? Around £60


jus seen a video on youtube a man in america a makes one for 75 dollars lol cheers mate will have a look at what u said


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Haven't watched the video as I've got little signal here.

Was trying to find out what your on about and this popped up...


----------



## F2 Ed (Nov 6, 2006)

cluelesscleaner said:


> jus seen a video on youtube a man in america a makes one for 75 dollars lol cheers mate will have a look at what u said


brilliant


----------



## Hoopsbhoy (Feb 7, 2014)

This is an old thread I know. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Speak to BigDave1, he sells them.


----------



## adamangler (Mar 9, 2013)

When I started valeting last year I contacted by local waterboard, Yorkshire water regarding trade effluent as I was panicking about breaking the law

I spoke to the top guy in charge of effluent and he pretty much laughed and said no one had ever asked about this before and said I was fine to go ahead with no mat or license required


----------



## Hoopsbhoy (Feb 7, 2014)

Well I was basically told the same by my local council.

Then I heard a couplw of stories so I contacted the water board and rheu swiftly sent me the application forms as well as a warning not to start until I had a licence. A licence costs 400 and takes two months.

My premises is not even on a sewer. It would take time and money to connect so I think a mat and a pump is my option.

If I want to abide the law and not kill the little fish .


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

I was told the same here in South Ireland by the county council. 

FYI to wash a car it takes 100 to 200 lters of water.


----------



## Hoopsbhoy (Feb 7, 2014)

Ha ha it takes me far less than 100 litres to wash an average car. Although I do make a very concious effort on that front.

The council told you to just go ahead also james?

Im in South Ireland myself


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

So you suck up all the dirty water to stop it going in a drain...
To empty it in a drain in the next street...
Mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Hoopsbhoy (Feb 7, 2014)

You suck up all the water and have it removed by a sewage company.

Its what PB do. So if its good enough for them.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Where did I read about a mobile valeter (most likely read it in these forums) who was valeting a customer's car when a van from the environment agency (or possibly the water board) pulled up and the valeter was asked if he was going to be cleaning the engine? 

The valeter replied that he wasn't and the EA guys said that was ok then and left him to his work. The problem they would have had would have been with any oil being washed from the engine into the drains etc. Other than that weren't concerned.


----------



## Hoopsbhoy (Feb 7, 2014)

srod said:


> Where did I read about a mobile valeter (most likely read it in these forums) who was valeting a customer's car when a van from the environment agency (or possibly the water board) pulled up and the valeter was asked if he was going to be cleaning the engine?
> 
> The valeter replied that he wasn't and the EA guys said that was ok then and left him to his work. The problem they would have had would have been with any oil being washed from the engine into the drains etc. Other than that weren't concerned.


Thats interesting the epa would surely be interested in shampoos used etc?

Maybe mobile valeters are given some wiggle room. A premises might be different.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

After what i banged out down the sewer this morning....
I dont think they are too worried about a bit of shampoo


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Well at the end of the day, you're standing in someone's driveway using the same products that the customer might well be using on a Sunday afternoon cleaning the car himself and the EA would not bother with that kind of thing. I think that is probably why mobile valeters are generally left alone.

I mean I do look at the products I use very carefully and most are completely biodegradable and when you look at what actually gets into the environment, it's not a massive quantity. You don't wash polishes or glass cleaners etc. into the drains. Shampoo is so highly diluted. I guess the worst stuff are wheel cleaners and the like, though I use them only when really necessary.

It's a difficult one for sure. I agree with what you say regarding static premises; though I know loads of traders who cleans loads of cars daily at their premises who have no effluent licenses or water traps etc. That makes me wonder sometimes.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

AllenF said:


> After what i banged out down the sewer this morning....
> I dont think they are too worried about a bit of shampoo


That was you was it you swine? That was a mighty blockage stretching all the way out to the wash!


----------



## Hoopsbhoy (Feb 7, 2014)

Just because people do it doesnt mean its legal and wouldnt stop some one from reporting you, say you had taken some of their business.

At the end of the day its illegal for anyone in any trade in the course of business to wash any water even clean water into a drain or sewer without a licence. 

Getting caught or anyone passing any heed is obviously a different matter.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

I do find it funny getting preached to on DW on the wrongs of people making a living cleaning cars. 
How does it go for all the sunday detailers 
Pre wash/Rinse
Snowfoam/rinse for quite a while because it wont go away
Wash the car using TWO BUCKET METHOD
Rinse again
Clay the car
Wash again and RINSE

All perfectly legal.:speechless

But dare make a living from washing a car even though a lot less may go down the drain and its illegal. Don't try and tell me its anything to do with the environment.


----------



## Hoopsbhoy (Feb 7, 2014)

Who was preaching??

Im only giving the legal aspect. Fair or not is immeterial to me and to those who may enforce such laws.

Those licences I mentioned are payed to the local council. Simply for waste removal, nothing to do with the environment. So your right about that.

Also a house can dump 5000 litres of whatever they **** they want down the drain for free every day and its perfectly legal.

Makes perfect sense. :-(


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Hoopsbhoy said:


> Who was preaching??
> 
> Im only giving the legal aspect. Fair or not is immeterial to me and to those who may enforce such laws.
> 
> ...


Not directed at you and maybe preaching was the wrong word, but these threads come up quite often and I just get pissed off with the hypocrisy of it all. Ive been valting for 16 years and have never been approached by anyone from EA and believe if they really wanted to enforce anything they've only got to pick up the Yellow Pages and ring you, because I,ll be ****ed if I,m going to ask them.


----------



## Hoopsbhoy (Feb 7, 2014)

I agree with you completely and to be honest my water currently goes down the drain.

That being said, if someone comes to my business and I get in trouble id feel like a complete idiot when I know such laws exist.

I dont believe the environment dept will give a **** but the council will, they can squeeze a few quid out of you for a licence.

Im more worried about a fine or some action from that side than from the EA side.

As I said its pretty frustrating that a household can flush literally whatever they want daily. They actually do have a limit of 5000 litres in 24 hours. I wouldn use a tenth of that water a day, yet because I earn a small few quid from it I have to pay to get rid of it.

Doesnt seem very fair. But again some people dont give a **** about fair.


----------

